# Timber Devil wood splitter



## Barnie (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought a Timber Devil double splitter last week and it was delivered on Wednesday, really cool machine, very fast also about a 4 second cycle time on each splitter even if both are working the cycle time stays the same.
I'm really satisfied with this machine, money well spent.


----------



## coog (Jan 8, 2010)

We're going to need more pictures if we are going to share the joy.


----------



## Barnie (Jan 8, 2010)

coog said:


> We're going to need more pictures if we are going to share the joy.



I'll work on those pics in the morning.put em up on Sunday.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Jan 8, 2010)

Here it is, That verical one is a Great splitter....

Timber Devil

Here is the Aussie version of the same idea....but this Aussie one is MUCH nicer


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 8, 2010)

How are they getting the fast cycle times? Some of the units on their site only list 9hp engines but are still showing four or five second cycle times.


----------



## stihlcountry (Jan 8, 2010)

*Great Splitters*

I wish I had that size of a wood pile like yours.I can,t seem to catch mine up. You made a good choice on the splitter choice.


----------



## iowa (Jan 8, 2010)

Totally awesome. I'm building a splitter very similar to the Timberdevil! I bought a regular splitter and converting it over. 

If you could do me a favor, could you take some good pictures of the wedge, slide, and cylinder mount? Thanks

IMO, this is the only way to split wood!


----------



## nhlogga (Jan 8, 2010)

Barnie said:


> I bought a Timber Devil double splitter last week and it was delivered on Wednesday, really cool machine, very fast also about a 4 second cycle time on each splitter even if both are working the cycle time stays the same.
> I'm really satisfied with this machine, money well spent.






that looks just like a machine that is or was built by a company called powersplit or something like that. i had a video. one slick machine. congrats on the purchase. enjoy


----------



## triptester (Jan 9, 2010)

A local firewood dealer has one like Barnie's. I was able to take a close up look at it one day. They use a single stage pump with a sort of bell housing off the back of the engine. They call it a force multiplier. I haven't figured how it works.

I believe Powersplit and Timberdevil are the same. Timberdevil may have bought the splitter division from Powersplit a hydraulics product manufacturer.

If your owners manual has info on the engine to pump connection. That may answer some of our questions.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 9, 2010)

Just out of sheer curiousity, what are the prices on their units? I've seen them for the last couple of years, but was always scared to ask!:jawdrop:


----------



## iowa (Jan 9, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> Just out of sheer curiousity, what are the prices on their units? I've seen them for the last couple of years, but was always scared to ask!:jawdrop:



I called Timberwold a month ago. They are out of Canada and speak French. I first talked to a woman that didn't understand me. Finally she put a gentleman on the phone that half-way understood english. I told him I wanted a number to a US distributer and after a few times telling this he spit out a NY number. I called that distributer and asked a few questions. I was interested in single commercial vertical splitter. It was $7500 plus shipping. :bang:

That's why I'm building my own!


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you!

I think I'd pass as well!


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone have an idea on how the force multiplier works?


----------



## iowa (Jan 9, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think I'd pass as well!



I was on break at work and drinking a pepsi when I was talking to him. I about spit my pepsi everywhere when he told me the price! 

Hate to know what the OP paid for his double unit with a conveyer! I'm guessing close to 20k?


----------



## triptester (Jan 9, 2010)

Here is a price list I received about 8 years ago. The two hand written prices were US dollars at that time.


----------



## Barnie (Jan 9, 2010)

I paid $15,500. I thought I was paying a fair price for it until I got it last week and after trying it and seeing the speed and power it has I think I would buy another, the force multiplier works by keeping the momentum of the engine up when the Hydraulics are working [its just like a heavy flywheel] as far as I see anyway.The video says it could do a face cord in three minutes and I figured the video was made to make the machine look good but after trying the splitter I know now that it can do a face cord in three minutes with two guys of course.


----------



## cornraker (Jan 9, 2010)

That's very interesting. Always wanted to hear from someone that actually owns one. I have a expanding firewood business and I am seriously considering one. Do you have the double model or single?


----------



## Lugnutz (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a single stage with a conveyor, its a swisher and 2 kids. Now I think about it the 15k for the timberdevil sounds like a better deal!


----------



## Barnie (Jan 9, 2010)

cornraker said:


> That's very interesting. Always wanted to hear from someone that actually owns one. I have a expanding firewood business and I am seriously considering one. Do you have the double model or single?



I got the double model and I'm very satisfied with its performance.


----------



## myzamboni (Jan 10, 2010)

AKKAMAAN said:


> Here it is, That verical one is a Great splitter....
> 
> Timber Devil
> 
> Here is the Aussie version of the same idea....but this Aussie one is MUCH nicer



I just want all the Euc. in the aussie vid!


----------



## Barnie (Jan 10, 2010)

The one thing I found out yesterday about the Timber devil is that the splitting table is about "NUTS" height so if a block of wood decides to slip and fly out from under the splitter knife and flies toward the operator its at the perfect height to hurt your "NUTS", I will put some weld spots on this table to keep this from happening but when snow get packed on this table it could happen anyway.


----------



## coog (Jan 10, 2010)

Better hire a woman to avoid hurting a guy...


----------



## Barnie (Jan 10, 2010)

coog said:


> Better hire a woman to avoid hurting a guy...



There's a couple around here I could think of who could do this job.


----------



## coog (Jan 10, 2010)

Combien de cordes par année ?


----------



## cornraker (Jan 10, 2010)

?how much could i expect to pay for a double model? and do they deliver the machine or wold i have to go to canada to get it?


----------



## Barnie (Jan 10, 2010)

cornraker said:


> ?how much could i expect to pay for a double model? and do they deliver the machine or wold i have to go to canada to get it?



I paid $15,500 for mine, and yes they do deliver either by freight or you can pick it up also. any truck company could bring it to you on a empty back haul, its better than coming back to base empty.


----------



## cornraker (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks Barnie


----------



## palmrose2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Barnie said:


> [its just like a heavy flywheel]



I bet it IS a heavy flywheel. I've thought for quite a while that a big honking flywheel is just what a splitter needs. Most of a cycle the engine is doing almost no work and could be storing energy to actually split the wood.

Back in the day when making a lot of horsepower was expensive, flywheels were king.


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 11, 2010)

Barnie, can you post a picture of the flywheel apparatus? Maybe a short video clip of the machine in action? Thanks for the additional info about the machine.


----------



## Barnie (Jan 11, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Barnie, can you post a picture of the flywheel apparatus? Maybe a short video clip of the machine in action? Thanks for the additional info about the machine.



I'll try to post a video of it working tomorrow night but I'm still mastering how to post pictures but I'll try.


----------



## iowa (Jan 13, 2010)

Barnie said:


> I'll try to post a video of it working tomorrow night but I'm still mastering how to post pictures but I'll try.



Please don't forget about us Barnie!


----------



## Barnie (Jan 14, 2010)

iowa said:


> Please don't forget about us Barnie!



sorry guys I've been busy on other things but I will get these photos for you soon. I didn't forget about it.


----------



## Barnie (Jan 17, 2010)

Some new pics of the Timber devil splitter, close ups of the flywheel and splitter collum.


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the photo's, that's a heck of a unit, like the conveyor in the middle of the two splitter heads. The use of the flywheel to keep the momentum up is a heck of a feature, I see how you are getting the quick cycle times.


----------



## iowa (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks so much for the pictures. I'm assembling one very similar. I hope it works out ok. Nice looking machine.


----------



## Barnie (Jan 17, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Thanks for the photo's, that's a heck of a unit, like the conveyor in the middle of the two splitter heads. The use of the flywheel to keep the momentum up is a heck of a feature, I see how you are getting the quick cycle times.



We did a bunch of Maple today and with the two of us splitting at the same time it handled it no problem, I also tried two new saws I just bought they're Husqvarna 570's, Nice saws very strong, allot of torque.


----------



## Barnie (Jan 17, 2010)

Next time I'm working with the chainsaw debarker I'll take some pics of it, It has carbide teeth on it and man does it cut. its used to clear dirt and sand off of the log where you intend to cut, it cuts a 3" wide groove in the log, I put this on today and I noticed the difference after an hour or two I never touched up the chain at all. its a good money/chain saver. its kind of like a log wizard but on steroids mean little machine.


----------



## iowa (Nov 16, 2010)

What's the diameter of the cylinder shaft and bore?


----------



## Pcoz88 (Apr 8, 2018)

bump


----------



## Chris moss (Mar 5, 2020)

Barnie said:


> I paid $15,500. I thought I was paying a fair price for it until I got it last week and after trying it and seeing the speed and power it has I think I would buy another, the force multiplier works by keeping the momentum of the engine up when the Hydraulics are working [its just like a heavy flywheel] as far as I see anyway.The video says it could do a face cord in three minutes and I figured the video was made to make the machine look good but after trying the splitter I know now that it can do a face cord in three minutes with two guys of course.


I use to use a duel power split in NC working for a large firewood supplier and 2 guys feesing it 10 hrs a day with the wood bring stacked for you , we could pump out a 70 cords a day easy


----------



## T. Mainus (Mar 7, 2020)

Chris moss said:


> I use to use a duel power split in NC working for a large firewood supplier and 2 guys feesing it 10 hrs a day with the wood bring stacked for you , we could pump out a 70 cords a day easy


There is no way you were doing 70 cords a day with a Timber Devil/Powersplit. Not possible.


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 7, 2020)

Face cords?


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Mar 8, 2020)

There is a semi trailer for sale in our local Auto Trader, looks to be six foot sides and live bottom. A couple guys cut rounds and load trailer with conveyor or tele handler into trailer, and live bottom feed rounds to a ramp and bench, to a PowerSplit.


----------



## T. Mainus (Mar 8, 2020)

Sandhill Crane said:


> There is a semi trailer for sale in our local Auto Trader, looks to be six foot sides and live bottom. A couple guys cut rounds and load trailer with conveyor or tele handler into trailer, and live bottom feed rounds to a ramp and bench, to a PowerSplit.


That is how the guy I bought my power split from did it. They welded the log lift in the up position, and used the log lift hydraulics to run some sort of table that had a hydraulic motor and I'm guessing like you explained a live bottom or maybe a farm chopper wagon with the chain feed on the floor. It would feed the rounds to the splitter then. Lumberjax firewood south of me does it that way as well. They cut rounds and split in half on a mult-tek, then dump the halves into a trailer that they have jacked up, and they gravity feed to the guys running the power split.


----------



## Barnie (Mar 17, 2020)

Chris moss said:


> I use to use a duel power split in NC working for a large firewood supplier and 2 guys feesing it 10 hrs a day with the wood bring stacked for you , we could pump out a 70 cords a day easy


its been ten years since i got mine and its still going strong with no issues other than a flat tire one time...


----------

